# St. Petersburg



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

This city is one of the most beautiful cities in the world

If you like this city?


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

If I like that city, then what? :nuts:


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

it's just a big fake facade covering up lots of bad stuff.
i think it deserves more like the racist capital of the world.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

aussiescraperman said:


> it's just a big fake facade covering up lots of bad stuff.
> i think it deserves more like the racist capital of the world.


Like you don't get quite a bit of anti-Muslim and anti-Asian immigration acts of hatred over there. Stop this fullish talk. 

Saint Petersburg is no doubt of a great world historical significance. Nevertheless, as an art student I'm mainly interested in all the great museums, galleries, and large-scale exhibitions that St Pete can offer to a museum nerd like me.


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Petersburg is not racist-capital!


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

plasticboy said:


> Like you don't get quite a bit of anti-Muslim and anti-Asian immigration acts of hatred over there. Stop this fullish talk.


I bet even the most vociferous and holier-than-thou of self-proclaimed "anti-racists" would rather kill _every_ Arab/Muslim than be killed by _one of them_, whether it's in Russia, Australia or otherwise.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

how should i judge..?post some photos plz......!!!


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Here are some photos by Ysh


Ysh said:


> Конь, топучщий юношу на Аничковом мосту, как аллегория бессовестно "выигранного" с помощью судей 1:0 ЦСКА у "Зенита" футбольного матча прошлой осенью. Юноша похож на Аршавина, забившего тогда 2 отмененных гола, и немного почему-то на молодого Ленина.
> 
> 
> Следующая скульптура дает все-таки надежду на то, что коняшки будут в скором будущем обузданы, и все любители "грязной" игры отправятся туда, где никогда не светит солнце.
> ...


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers GERR_LIND, St. Petersburg is one of the most gorgeous cities in the planet!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*what do i think about st petersburg?
I think it has a great variety of architecture from early periods and it has some of the best artwork on display. i would say that it is a great center of culture, probably beating moscow. very nice pcitures! :carrot:*


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice and attractive city !


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Its a very cool place i love it!! Oh wait im talkin about St.Petersburg, Florida :tongue:


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

marte said:


> cheers GERR_LIND, St. Petersburg is one of the most gorgeous cities in the planet!


Yes , you right. IMO , SPb is the best europian city and the best city in the world


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

St Petersburg is stunning. Together with Paris they are the most beautiful mega-cities in Europe!!!


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Its a very cool place i love it!! Oh wait im talkin about St.Petersburg, Florida :tongue:


Almost as good


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Some amazing projects for St Petersburg


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Это золотая гавань?

It is Gold Harbor?


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

aussiescraperman said:


> it's just a big fake facade covering up lots of bad stuff.
> i think it deserves more like the racist capital of the world.


What the hell does this have to do with the thread? And considering that there was an open field day against Middle Eastern looking people just a while back in the land down under, I'd zip it!

More photos of St. Petersburg, absolutely gorgeous. :drool:


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

not quite as nice as the one in florida. :crazy:


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

I want to live here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterhof


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Holy sh*t! Those projects are amazing! :uh:

Are there threads with more details about it on SSC? If so, links please!


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

Sergei said:


> Holy sh*t! Those projects are amazing! :uh:
> 
> Are there threads with more details about it on SSC? If so, links please!


Of course Sergei, here is a link to the project page:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425147


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

golov said:


> Of course Sergei, here is a link to the project page:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425147


I already found it, thanks!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Amazing architecture on this city!


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

exotic and beautiful!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/p-a-u-l/6974595960/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/p-a-u-l/7120971589/in/photostream/


Boat trip on the Moika in St. Petersburg / Russia by !eberhard, on Flickr


Nevsky Prospect in St. Petersburg / Russia by !eberhard, on Flickr


Nevsky Prospect in St. Petersburg / Russia by !eberhard, on Flickr


Nevsky Prospect in St. Petersburg / Russia by !eberhard, on Flickr


aida_1106_078 by k1rsch, on Flickr


469ru by Nadia Isakova, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

I love the old St. Pete..charming.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Doves of peace by Elena Vlasova, on Flickr


√ by HybridDoll, on Flickr


√ by HybridDoll, on Flickr


Transfiguration Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Saint Isaac's Cathedral, Saint Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Fontanka River, St. Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and charming St. Petersburg....:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The colors of fall in St. Petersburg by Spectacolor, on Flickr


2012-04 St Petersburg 343 by Edmund Nigel Gall, on Flickr


2012-04 St Petersburg 342 by Edmund Nigel Gall, on Flickr


2012-04 St Petersburg 341 by Edmund Nigel Gall, on Flickr


2012-04 St Petersburg 340 by Edmund Nigel Gall, on Flickr


2012-04 St Petersburg 339 by Edmund Nigel Gall, on Flickr


2012-04 St Petersburg 338 by Edmund Nigel Gall, on Flickr


2012-04 St Petersburg 337 by Edmund Nigel Gall, on Flickr


2012-04 St Petersburg 333 by Edmund Nigel Gall, on Flickr


2012-04 St Petersburg 331 by Edmund Nigel Gall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1567 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1569 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1558 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1557 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1112 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1114 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1102 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images from St. Petersburg...:cheers:


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Great pictures. Very nice!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

a beautiful city indeed.....great looking palace and extensive art collections of its museums.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Happy 309th birthday amazing Saint Petersburg!*


«Паутина Санкт-Петербурга» на Яндекс.Фотках









by Алексей, on Yandex.Fotki









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4323128/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/denisp555/view/305513/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motp/view/246685?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/victor2107/view/411798?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tony008/view/293284/?page=7









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/274995









http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/31848.html


Piter_2011_Extended2 - 11 by MontekristuM, on Flickr









by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com









by dolphin-aqua-man, on Yandex.Fotki









http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/111067.html









http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/111067.html


Beautiful St. Petersburg by Joaquim Rendeiro, on Flickr









Площадь Восстания 3 by Tajmer, on Yandex.Fotki









by Н. Громов, on Yandex.Fotki









by Victor 2107, on Yandex.Fotki


«девушка и город» на Яндекс.Фотках









http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/112084.html









http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/112084.html









http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/112084.html









by Lev Turnas, on turnas.livejournal.com









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/serg-sergeew/view/434340









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/edw7777/view/554858









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vorron2008/view/523547









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/osservatoreadriano/view/453266​


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Even greater pictures! wow


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1493 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1510 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1519 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1522 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


2067 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1465 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1576 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1419 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


1423 by Dragon Kite, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Le Boréal. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


SAM S-75 Dvina. ЗРК С-75 "Двина" by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


Untitled by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


Church of Icon of Our Lady of Vladimir. Kronshtadt. 1888. Церковь Владимирской иконы Божией Матери в Кронштадте. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


Saint-Petersburg. Bolshaya Nevka. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


Cathedral of St Michael the Archangel. Oranienbaum. 1911-1914. Собор Михаила-архангела в Ораниенбауме. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


Chinese Palace.Oranienbaum. Китайский Дворец. Ораниенбаум. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

One of the most beaultiful cities of the world !


----------



## Icpajack (Nov 21, 2008)

Indeed!


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

St. Petersburg / Cанкт-Петербург by alex.spatari, on Flickr


St. Petersburg / Cанкт-Петербург by alex.spatari, on Flickr


St. Petersburg / Cанкт-Петербург by alex.spatari, on Flickr


St. Petersburg / Cанкт-Петербург by alex.spatari, on Flickr


St. Petersburg / Cанкт-Петербург by alex.spatari, on Flickr


St. Petersburg / Cанкт-Петербург by alex.spatari, on Flickr


St. Petersburg / Cанкт-Петербург by alex.spatari, on Flickr


St. Petersburg / Cанкт-Петербург by alex.spatari, on Flickr


St. Petersburg / Cанкт-Петербург by alex.spatari, on Flickr


St. Petersburg / Cанкт-Петербург by alex.spatari, on Flickr


St. Petersburg / Cанкт-Петербург by alex.spatari, on Flickr


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

I hope to visit it some day


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2874_edited-1 by babar141, on Flickr


IMG_2901_edited-1 by babar141, on Flickr


IMG_2788_edited-1 by babar141, on Flickr


IMG_2784_edited-1 by babar141, on Flickr


IMG_2783_edited-1 by babar141, on Flickr


IMG_2779_edited-1 by babar141, on Flickr


IMG_2761_edited-1 by babar141, on Flickr


IMG_2760_edited-1 by babar141, on Flickr


IMG_2757_edited-1 by babar141, on Flickr


IMG_0199 by babar141, on Flickr


IMG_2551_edited-1 by babar141, on Flickr


IMG_2753_edited-1 by babar141, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St Petersburg: distance church by tomyoungman, on Flickr


Untitled by Tatiana Lovtsova, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suraark/7568992638/
Inside The Church of Our Savior on the Spilled Blood, 


White Night in St. Petersburg by e_chaya, on Flickr


Voskresensky (Smolny Convent) - St. Petersburg (Russia) by Alvaro Sanchez Skakunk, on Flickr


St. Petersburg (Russia) by Alvaro Sanchez Skakunk, on Flickr


St. Petersburg (Russia) by Alvaro Sanchez Skakunk, on Flickr


Ploschad Vosstaniya (Subway Station) St. Petersburg (Russia) by Alvaro Sanchez Skakunk, on Flickr


Ploschad Vosstaniya (Subway Station) St. Petersburg (Russia) by Alvaro Sanchez Skakunk, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dvortsovaya ploshchad (Hermitage Square) - St. Petersburg (Russia) by Alvaro Sanchez Skakunk, on Flickr


Петропавловский собор Petropavloskii Sobor (The Peter and Paul Cathedral) St. Petersburg (Russia) by Alvaro Sanchez Skakunk, on Flickr


Екатерининский дворец (The Catherine Palace) - Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin) St. Petersburg (Russia) by Alvaro Sanchez Skakunk, on Flickr


Церковь Спаса на Крови, Tserkovʹ Spasa na Krovi (Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood) - St. Petersburg (Russia) by Alvaro Sanchez Skakunk, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7825552804/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7825571596/


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

So beautiful


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

jaw dropping beauty, St. Petersburg...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!



St Petersburg '12 by faun070, on Flickr


Peterhof '12 by faun070, on Flickr


Peterhof '12 by faun070, on Flickr


Peterhof '12 by faun070, on Flickr


St Petersburg '12 by faun070, on Flickr


St Petersburg by faun070, on Flickr


St Petersburg '12 by faun070, on Flickr


Tsarskoe Selo '12 by faun070, on Flickr


St Petersburg '12 by faun070, on Flickr


St Petersburg '12 by faun070, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St. Petersburg Port by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


St. Petersburg by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


Catherine Palace by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sankt Petersburg II by Sergio_85, on Flickr


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/korsar29/view/590022/


St Petersburg Russia - 052 by Drumsara, on Flickr


Canals and rivers by talk2winik, on Flickr


The State Hermitage Museum by tarmo888, on Flickr


SAM_5248 by suntale, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


St. Petersburg, Russia by Marc_Smith, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

one of the great world cities in terms of arts and culture....the opulence of old Russia.


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

MyGeorge said:


> one of the great world cities in terms of arts and culture....the opulence of old Russia.


Not "old", really. 18'th century isn't really "old" Russia. The architecture in St.Petersburg is very unique for Russia, most Russian cities don't really have that kind of European architecture, so it isn't representative of Russian architecture at all.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

http://serg-degtyarev.livejournal.com/81385.html


«Спасо-Преображенский собор» на Яндекс.Фотках









http://serg-degtyarev.livejournal.com/80487.html


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

wow, what a city


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Church on the Spilled Bllod by MartynGom, on Flickr


Winter Palace (The Hermitage)-St. Petersburg. Russia. by Dr.p.K.Roy, on Flickr


St. Petersburg. by Dr.p.K.Roy, on Flickr


Grand Menshikov Palace. Oranienbaum. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


ZSU-23-4 Shilka. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

jmancuso said:


> not quite as nice as the one in florida. :crazy:


World has a lot of places like Florida's St. Petersburg but Russia's Sankt Petersburg is unique. :yes:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


>


^^Majestic view. Excellent photos, thanks for the sharing! :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5141871/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5132816/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5112545/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Saint Petersburg


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5155171/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5179454/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5162932/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kylibara/view/662941/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5164102/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/611600/


----------

